# how many decoys do hunter normally use?



## little hunter (Oct 12, 2006)

*how many decoys do u usally hunt with?*​
12-363052.63%36-681628.07%68-over 1001119.30%


----------



## little hunter (Oct 12, 2006)

i was wondering bacause i only have a dozen, and is that enough?


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

for ducks............about 35-75
for canadas........about 100-150

for snows........about 500

Alex


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

early season i hunt with only my decoys- 70 full bodied canadas and 3 dozen GHG FB mallards. Late season we use around 120 FB cans


----------



## alwayshuntin (Sep 16, 2006)

hunt with a mixture of higdon and ghg 100-120
and some ducks mixed in


----------



## tsj (Jul 22, 2006)

little hunter if you hunt where they want to be 12 will be way more than enough


----------



## stearns24 (Oct 17, 2006)

TSJ

I'm with you on this one, unless you have a large number of guys hunting you shouldn't need over a few dozen decoys. If you are duck hunting a few motion decoys will do WAY more than 100 field decoys. We use the Vortex, robo ducks, and of course the real motion duck decoys. Sometimes quality is better than quantity!!


----------



## Commando (Jan 13, 2006)

Use what you've got. It's better than sitting around waiting for more decoys. Slowly build your spread as money allows. Focus on concealement and calling at the right times and you'll shoot some birds. One of my best hunts last year was late in the season and I only used a dozen canada dekes and 3 mallards and didn't even take the calls out of my bag. I shot a limit of mallards and none of the other groups fired a shot that day.


----------



## Huskies94 (Sep 29, 2006)

I've recently changed to the less is more philosphy. I've been decoying birds this year with as few as 9 decoys and the most I've used is 21.

I think the key is realism.


----------



## Duece_Duster (Oct 18, 2006)

i have been useing 6 duck and 3 duck butt fetherlite duckcomander photo print decoys, (the blow up decoys) and they have worked great, you get alot of movement with minimal wind and their life like look is second to none, i am going to agree with the less is more theory and go with realisim, 
bottem line is you need to be where the want to be


----------



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

40 bigfoots, 24 GHG FB Mallards, 3 robos


----------



## itchy (Aug 15, 2006)

Late season, when they've (geese) been hunted hard we'll set out just a dozen, seems when they see a whole bunch of dekes, they get cautious, but with just a few they come right in.


----------

